# Trolling motor thrust



## Saltykev (Sep 9, 2021)

What trolling motor thrust is recommended for a 18’ flats skiff? Would a 12V, 55LB thrust work? single battery in mind for less weight


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

I think it depends on purpose. Holding in current? Primary propulsion at times? We use the TM for a bunch of different applications so I went with the 24v 80lb. That is common among those in my area. Fishing the bay, tidal rivers and stillwaters of VA.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I have a 12v 55 LB Minn Kota on my 17 HPXV. I'd go with a 24 volt system for an 18' skiff. If the weight of a second battery is an issue, you might try placing one or both in the bow compartment (if you have one). If you can afford them, lightweight lithium batteries are also an option.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

IMO 55# isn't going to cut it for an 18' skiff in most situations. Here's the bottom line. Its better to add the extra weight for a 24v system and 80# TM that does the job than to add the weight for a 12v 55# system that is dead weight sitting on the bow because it won't do the job!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Age old discussion. The general consensus is go 24v


----------



## Saltykev (Sep 9, 2021)

Okay thanks y’all, leaning towards a 24v. I’ve poled for years and now prefer to save my back when fishing 3 foot or deeper.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Additionally, You will run the 55 12V hard. Tough on motor over time and the 12v battery charge will not last long under the hard load.

Go ahead.... Ask me how I know. 

My Vote 24V 80


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

The kicker on the 24V trolling motors is that they can cost you a couple grand, then $150.00 for the wiring and circuit breaker. Set of batteries... $400.00+ (traditionally deep cycle) or double that or more for lithium. I've managed over the years with 12V trolling motors but currently in the middle of installing a 24V Terrova with 2, 100 amp lithium batteries. I've also made it removeable so I can use it on my other boat. Main reason I went with the lithium batteries rather than AGM batteries was the weight which really wouldn't make much difference on the first boat but the second (12 foot tin boat) I launch w/o a ramp at a couple places and I have to carry everything to the water.


----------



## Saltykev (Sep 9, 2021)

What is the weight difference from deep cycle to Lithium batteries?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

The 100 amp lithium I think are 24 pounds, 50 amp one's 17 pounds

Traditional deep cycle batteries start around 60 pounds and up.


----------



## Saltykev (Sep 9, 2021)

Just looked into the Lithium and the 
Pricing is outrageous. I’ll probably stick to the deep cycle and remove them off the boat the days I’m poling skinny waters


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Saltykev said:


> Just looked into the Lithium and the
> Pricing is outrageous. I’ll probably stick to the deep cycle and remove them off the boat the days I’m poling skinny waters


Guys do that but to me that makes little sense. I never really know when I am going to need a trolling motor or not. Day starts out flat calm. Fish are in skinny ponds. Tide changes, weather changes, fish changes, and now I am fishing deeper edges wondering why I do'nt have the use of the TM?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> Guys do that but to me that makes little sense. I never really know when I am going to need a trolling motor or not. Day starts out flat calm. Fish are in skinny ponds. Tide changes, weather changes, fish changes, and now I am fishing deeper edges wondering why I do'nt have the use of the TM?


Or I'm 3 miles from the ramp and my gas motor craps out....been there


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's the real question. Just how much more does your boat draft with the TM and batteries vs not? Without knowing your specific boat I would bet its less than 1/2". And in a lot of cases you can save the same amount of weight by just leaving half your house full of tackle back at the house....lol.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Saltykev said:


> Pricing is outrageous.


Maybe not. 
If I get just half the life expectancy plus,
about 90 pounds less weight
(24V system, another 25 pounds less weight if I were to use the 50 instead of the 100 amp batteries),
better run time on the trolling motor and faster recharging,
a little lower outboard fuel consumption,
money wise they may over time be about the same cost.


----------

